# We drivers need to be safer



## Steve128 (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/dn/latestnews/stories/031908dntex.1a47d14.html

The loggers can't stop those heavy rigs easily, the public (me) need to be on our toes. 

While it was a logging truck, it could have easily been a truck carrying heavy equipment. Many gas and oil trucks travel these roads.

Hope the girl recovers and the truck driver must feel terrible.

Just a reminder to be safe out there.


----------



## Brush Hog (Mar 18, 2008)

I couldn't agree more. I drove tri-axle and moved equipment for about 5 years and saw alot of stupid people cut me off  :angry2:. They never realized they almost didn't get to go home and see their family. God rest their souls and prayers for the survivor and the driver of the log truck. 
Pete


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, recently a small tree company owner blew a stopsign on a rural highway intersection and took out an SUV with a couple of teenage girls in it. 

Not only that, but he had let license and insurance laps....

From what I hear the girls are in stable/serious condition needing long rehab.


----------



## Jumper (Mar 21, 2008)

Try driving in our mine with a 1,300,000 lb truck and load coming at you.....I give them a VERY LARGE SPACE.

Currently in Orlando, am amazed at the lack of use of turn signals here. And people that drive right thru stop signs. No one really driving aggresively, just different from what I am used to. Geriatrics???

The truck-it would squish any normal vehicle like cheese.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Mar 22, 2008)

Jumper said:


> Try driving in our mine with a 1,300,000 lb truck and load coming at you.....I give them a VERY LARGE SPACE.
> 
> Currently in Orlando, am amazed at the lack of use of turn signals here. And people that drive right thru stop signs. No one really driving aggresively, just different from what I am used to. Geriatrics???
> 
> The truck-it would squish any normal vehicle like cheese.



That's no truck....that's an earth station!


----------



## Brush Hog (Apr 8, 2008)

I've always wanted to drive one of those cats. I tell my wife to pass any large truck/tractor trailer or stay way behind. I took her for a ride one day at work to show her what goes on inside the cab. She was amazed. We almost got T-boned today in our car by another driver. If I had jumped the green light I wouldn't be here typing this.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 8, 2008)

Too many people think *I WANT!* or *I NEED!* trumps the laws of physics. Turns out, no matter how spoiled your mama raised you, ole Newton's Laws of Motion just keep on working, whether you like it or not.

I guess I had it good. My Dad drove trucks and heavy equipment for many years before he married Mom, trains for a while after that, and always taught us about the realities of who can stop and who can't when a load is rolling.


----------



## smokechase II (Apr 8, 2008)

*story with a good ending*

My bud Tim was driving a FS vehicle on the Willamette NF and came upon an accident. 
The log truck was on its side and a couple wheels were still turning.
Logs were off the road in a ditch. Road was totally blocked.
Tim rushes up to help the driver who asks, "Where's the car".

Tim hadn't seen any car, goes over to the logs and when he gets close can barely see a little white car, (Honda) under Western Oregon Doug Fir logs.
He hollers and hears gentle crying.

Log Truck Driver gets a skidder and cutters and Tim cuts and they get both of 'em out. Mom was on top of her pre-teen daughter who was uninjured. Mom had fractures and both spoke mostly German.

********

I've never had it so bad when I was an EMT for 8 years to get asked anything like, "Where's the car?"


{Truck driver was going too fast and lost it on a corner)


----------



## kruege84 (Apr 8, 2008)

Jumper said:


> Try driving in our mine with a 1,300,000 lb truck and load coming at you.....I give them a VERY LARGE SPACE.
> 
> Currently in Orlando, am amazed at the lack of use of turn signals here. And people that drive right thru stop signs. No one really driving aggresively, just different from what I am used to. Geriatrics???
> 
> The truck-it would squish any normal vehicle like cheese.



....And I complain when I have to put gas in MY truck. I don't even want to think about that monster.

I remember the first time I had to drive a dump truck loaded with salt on the freeway. It gave me a whole new respect for the guys that drive the big rigs day in and day out with all the a**hole drivers on the road.


----------

